# Crown XLS 1500 question



## fernalfers (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, i bought 2 Crown xls 1500 first gen amps because they are a great deal right now. I have a Yamaha reciever which i know does not supply the proper voltage required by the crown amp to run at full potential. So i ordered a ART Cleanbox Pro. Will go AVR-->RCA-->Cleanbox-->XLR-->Crown XLS. Now hear is the question. 1 amp will power my front left and right fronts and the other will power my Center. Do i have to buy 2 ART Cleanboxes. 1 for the first amp powering my mains and another for the second powering my Center?

Or is there a way to get one and link the first crown connected with cleanbox to the second via 1/4 link out on the crown and just feed the Center channel amp straight from AVR with RCA cable. Will this work, or do i have no choice but to get 2 ART Cleanboxes to insure both amps are getting proper voltage. Just not sure if linking one to the other will carryover that voltage increase from the cleanbox pro.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnnybon (Mar 24, 2015)

You don't need the cleanboxes with the Yamaha. I have 4 Crown XLS-402's with a yamaha reciever. The yamaha puts out 2V from the RCA's. (Some other recievers put out only 1V). 2V is More than enough to run the crowns. i have the Crowns turned all the way up.


----------



## fernalfers (Nov 29, 2007)

johnnybon said:


> You don't need the cleanboxes with the Yamaha. I have 4 Crown XLS-402's with a yamaha reciever. The yamaha puts out 2V from the RCA's. (Some other recievers put out only 1V). 2V is More than enough to run the crowns. i have the Crowns turned all the way up.


Are you sure everyone is saying the yamaha only outputs 1V. I already oredered the cleanbox so will try both ways. Still wondering tho if needed do can i link both crown amps off 1 cleanbox. Or do i need 2 cleanboxes, 1 for each amp?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't see a way to use one cleanbox for 3 outputs. It only has 2 so it will only do your left and right channels. If you split one of those you still won't have your center channel working.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, only two inputs/outputs so only two channels possible. I also agree that it would be unlikely that you will need it. Unless you are planning on running the amp full open there would be no reason that you would hear any difference.


----------



## johnnybon (Mar 24, 2015)

Check your Yamaha owners manual, at the end it will list the specs. I have the HTR5760 and the RCA specs say 2 volts. The cleanbox come in stereo pairs. there are multichannel ones but they are very expensive.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Locking this thread, please to not crosspost the same topic on multiple forums.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/pro-audio/136113-crown-xls-1500-question.html#post1329457

Regards,
Wayne


----------

